# Auto Stop/Start ON & OFF button DOES exist...



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Online manuals for GEN1 cruzes also mention an on/off relay. I think it would take some time reading service information to see if there is a relay that could be removed to force the system into thinking that stop start could not activate.

My local library has switched back to Alldata but I can't seem to connect personal computer devices. Anyone have the electrical drawing of the start stop system? 

There's been several posts on the control conditions, but I haven't seen the control circuit. Does the BCM control a relay that could be removed? Guessing maybe not that easy, but if someone has access to this please post.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I would assume that the system would be tied in to the same starter relay. And controlled by whatever control module that runs the engine. Used to be called ECM but now i think it's called PCM. And since there's software that can reflash the computer to turn it off. 

THat chinese model looks like it has 4 switches where as we only have 2.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Odd are, its all done in code. There is no special relay. The ones built for China are likely running different code in their modules. I don't think those cars are built in the US or Mexico factories that supply the US.

This would most likely be something like a "tune" to remove the start/stop.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Odd are, its all done in code. There is no special relay. The ones built for China are likely running different code in their modules. I don't think those cars are built in the US or Mexico factories that supply the US.
> 
> This would most likely be something like a "tune" to remove the start/stop.


How about Trifecta or BNR coming up with a “inexpensive Tune” that only shuts off the auto stop/start - No other changes? Would that be illegal? It would void your warranty if the dealership found it.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Lamar Banks said:


> How about Trifecta or BNR coming up with a “inexpensive Tune” that only shuts off the auto stop/start - No other changes? Would that be illegal? It would void your warranty if the dealership found it.


I emailed one of them to specifically ask if that was a possibility. AS that's all i really want. The answer was no.

Too bad we can't buy whatever software they use and change parameters. Like what semi's have.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> I emailed one of them to specifically ask if that was a possibility. AS that's all i really want. The answer was no.
> 
> Too bad we can't buy whatever software they use and change parameters. Like what semi's have.


The irony about this is that the GM Chevy IT guys could very easily create a “Tune” that disables it. I think the GM Dealership Service Departments could make a lot of extra $$$ if Corporate created it and allowed them to offer it at a reasonable price to the Cruze, Malibu, Equinox etc owners if they really don’t like the auto stop/start feature.


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

2018 CHBTD here, I am not a big fan of the auto start/stop but am getting used to it. I am wondering what specifically people dislike about it so much.
I have read 1 post with a specific concern,that was pulling out into traffic from a stop( can’t remember details) wondering what others have?


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh you guys don't have that? Standard in China version. BUT it is switching it off only until the next manual start. On is default, i wish it would be the other way around. However my start/stop function is rarely working, since i can get the preconditions to be fulfilled, so it doesn't matter much to me.
One of the buttons is parking assist (not parking sensors separately) by the way, it basically scans the surrounding at tells you what to do when parking.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

IPhantom said:


> Oh you guys don't have that? Standard in China version. BUT it is switching it off only until the next manual start. On is default, i wish it would be the other way around. However my start/stop function is rarely working, since i can get the preconditions to be fulfilled, so it doesn't matter much to me.
> One of the buttons is parking assist (not parking sensors separately) by the way, it basically scans the surrounding at tells you what to do when parking.
> 
> View attachment 259617


Thanks for posting this! Is there any way you could tell us the part numbers for the two buttons closest to the left. The auto stop/start and traction control, please? We would need to install both because the US model has the traction control where your auto stop/start is located.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> Thanks for posting this! Is there any way you could tell us the part numbers for the two buttons closest to the left. The auto stop/start and traction control, please? We would need to install both because the US model has the traction control where your auto stop/start is located.


Actually i can offer you a different option:









Although i have the Chinese EPC i cannot get it to run because of some database issue. Other sources did not bring any results.
I am as well afraid that you will need some coding to get it to work, or even worse additional wiring and hardware etc.
I dont know if anyone here has a GM MDI, but i was thinking to get one because i am also interested in doing some coding. We could compare the codes then and might have chance to figure it out.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

rry3158652 said:


> 2018 CHBTD here, I am not a big fan of the auto start/stop but am getting used to it. I am wondering what specifically people dislike about it so much.
> I have read 1 post with a specific concern,that was pulling out into traffic from a stop( can’t remember details) wondering what others have?


I had a similar problem to the one you mention above. Shortly after purchasing my 2017 LT I was in city traffic trying to find an address in an area that I was not familiar with. Stopping half way in the intersection to make a turn the AS/S engaged and the hesitation trying to turn it front of the oncoming traffic was really unsettling. The restarting of the engine is not very smooth (at least in my car). Also on this trip the car jumped a little bit forward a couple of times when restarting from the stop. I truly do not like the AS/S feature and now always drive in L6 unless I forget to shift into it, but don’t worry I’m reminded of that at the first traffic light. 75% of my driving is in city situations. GM could have easily given us that “off button feature” here in the States but chose not to do so, WHY I don’t know? Fortunately we do have the “L6” option which is a slightly bigger “PITA” then just pushing a button.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I've just gotten used to moving it down to "L" in constant stop-and-go traffic like the parking lot that is I95. Not a big deal for me.

I happen to love AS/S in city driving. Great when sitting at a light, etc. When I see an opportunity to move off, I let up on the brake pre-emptively and I'm off.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

Drive sneaky to fool the auto-stop. When I stop at a light I back off on the brake pedal pressure just enough that the car doesn't move ahead again and the stop-start thing doesn't happen.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

Don Hamilton said:


> Drive sneaky to fool the auto-stop. When I stop at a light I back off on the brake pedal pressure just enough that the car doesn't move ahead again and the stop-start thing doesn't happen.


Yeah, I might give that another try WHEN SPRING “REALLY” ARRIVES in NJ so that the temperature always stays above 40F and the AS/S is active. I will not use it if I’m going to an area that I’m not familiar with.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Don Hamilton said:


> Drive sneaky to fool the auto-stop. When I stop at a light I back off on the brake pedal pressure just enough that the car doesn't move ahead again and the stop-start thing doesn't happen.


I don't do that at red lights, where the car is supposed to shut down. I do it at stop signs, where there's no point in shutting it down as I start back up after a one second stop with no cross traffic.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

Wow. Off topic, but the Chinese Model ALSO has an SD card slot and dual USB ports under the radio. Why do the U.S. versions always get the shaft for the things consumers WANT?! (HID/LED lighting also comes to mind that other countries get on the Cruze, that the U.S. Does not!)


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Premier17 said:


> Wow. Off topic, but the Chinese Model ALSO has an SD card slot and dual USB ports under the radio. Why do the U.S. versions always get the shaft for the things consumers WANT?! (HID/LED lighting also comes to mind that other countries get on the Cruze, that the U.S. Does not!)


The SDcard slot is occupied with the satnav map though. Which is a pretty nifty design, card in and the icon appears on the screen. Didn't try if it works for storage.
The USB ports are rather annoying as they always connect for data transfer not charging only. Ended up using a charging adapter in the cigarette lighter.
The flaps on the US model would bother me though.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Premier17 said:


> Wow. Off topic, but the Chinese Model ALSO has an SD card slot and dual USB ports under the radio. Why do the U.S. versions always get the shaft for the things consumers WANT?! (HID/LED lighting also comes to mind that other countries get on the Cruze, that the U.S. Does not!)





IPhantom said:


> The SDcard slot is occupied with the satnav map though. Which is a pretty nifty design, card in and the icon appears on the screen. Didn't try if it works for storage.
> The USB ports are rather annoying as they always connect for data transfer not charging only. Ended up using a charging adapter in the cigarette lighter.
> The flaps on the US model would bother me though.


The flapps bother me a lot. The dual USB - does it allow you to connect a media device like an iPod and also and Android phone at the same time? I would like to be able to listen to my iPod while using Android auto through the phone. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

quailallstar said:


> The flapps bother me a lot. The dual USB - does it allow you to connect a media device like an iPod and also and Android phone at the same time? I would like to be able to listen to my iPod while using Android auto through the phone.


Never tried. I like to have my files on a dedicated storage device and not on the phone etc. In doubt i go over Bluetooth. But you must also know the Chinese UI is very different. For example there is no Android Auto, since most Google products are blocked to support local business.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Personally I would LOVE an option to disable auto stop / start in my car vs doing it manually every time by selecting A9. 

I do use it from time to time but when I know I'm just stopping at a 4 way then going to proceed I despise how fast it shuts the engine off.

The other huge annoyance is when pulling into my driveway if I haven't disabled it via the shifter the car will shut off then restart as I put the car in Park.

The other thing I do not care for is at night you can clearly see the lights go dim as the car re-starts. I was under the impression the cars had a capacitor to eliminate this when re-starting. I guess not.

A simple option to either disable it or select the initial delay to stop would help a lot in my situation.

Terrible implementation by GM in my opinion.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The 19 models have a button now. 

Too bad we can't get that feature added.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> The 19 models have a button now.


They must have heard and/or read all the angst here regarding this feature. Haha!

Should be a way to retrofit this to a previous model and program it to work, I would think.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> They must have heard and/or read all the angst here regarding this feature. Haha!
> 
> Should be a way to retrofit this to a previous model and program it to work, I would think.



Oh best believe I will be digging into that once I can get my hands on the schematics for the 2019 Cruze vehicles.

I would be willing to bet this requires some wiring *obviously* as well as some re coding of a module or two which I am willing to do to enable this feature.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

You get into this, please make sure to do a write up and/or video of the process.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cruzen18 said:


> You get into this, please make sure to do a write up and/or video of the process.



I'll definitely document it if I am successful.

Chances are VERY high you'll need to have access to a PassThru tool of some sort and need to subscribe to Delco TDS for a day to download the correct calibration for whatever modules are involved. IF this is even going to be a possible retrofit.

IF these calibrations are vin locked then it simply will not work.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

firehawk618 said:


> I'll definitely document it if I am successful.
> 
> Chances are VERY high you'll need to have access to a PassThru tool of some sort and need to subscribe to Delco TDS for a day to download the correct calibration for whatever modules are involved. IF this is even going to be a possible retrofit.
> 
> IF these calibrations are vin locked then it simply will not work.


Well, the weather has finally warmed up again and soon my Auto Start/Stop nightmare will begin again.

I am wondering if anyone has successfully installed the GM OEM AS/S disable button from the 2019 Cruze into an earlier gen 2 Cruze? 
If not, any idea if it is possible to program the BCM to make it work? 

I am open to any options, including aftermarket, but would prefer to keep my car's warranty intact for now. 
As of right now i don't believe there are any known aftermarket options or tunes for the diesel gen 2 Cruze.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Well, the weather has finally warmed up again and soon my Auto Start/Stop nightmare will begin again.
> 
> I am wondering if anyone has successfully installed the GM OEM AS/S disable button from the 2019 Cruze into an earlier gen 2 Cruze?
> If not, any idea if it is possible to program the BCM to make it work?
> ...


I have not tried it yet and it's not on my radar as of now.

As a matter of fact I'm removing the retrofit I did for auto up driver window. I have two reasons for this both are related to the BCM programming required to make it work.

1. The DIC now only shows DEF OK no matter the level. Even when it's critically low.
2. The car immediately starts no matter the ambient temperature. No time for glow resulting in a rough running engine for a couple seconds when it's really cold out.

Believe it or not I can say with 100% certainty that the BCM plays a much bigger role in the overall diesel functions of the car than I would have ever imagined.

I flashed my BCM back to stock and now the engine will delay a second or two before starting as it should and my DEF gauge is back to normal. As soon as I re-flashed it I got an alert about low def fluid and speed limited in xxx miles. It was at 14%. I'm just dealing with no drivers window for now until I can re-install the hardware I removed.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll just leave this here. In progress.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> I'll just leave this here. In progress.
> View attachment 269837


Looks like you are on your way, definitely keep us posted!



firehawk618 said:


> I have not tried it yet and it's not on my radar as of now.
> 
> As a matter of fact I'm removing the retrofit I did for auto up driver window. I have two reasons for this both are related to the BCM programming required to make it work.
> 
> ...


Interesting. So you re-flashed your BCM from that of another car that had the window feature you were trying to get? 

I would guess that the DEF level is passed through the BCM to the dash display and also that the glow plugs must get their run command/timing from the start command that must also originate with the BCM?

This is why I could see the AS/S disable being hard to implement as no pre-2019 vehicles had this as an option.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

TDCruze said:


> Ma v e n said:
> 
> 
> > I'll just leave this here. In progress.
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Twisted Z (Apr 3, 2019)

come on Chad figure this out!


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Ma v e n said:


> I'll just leave this here. In progress.
> View attachment 269837


Any update?


----------



## Housleyds (Apr 5, 2021)

rry3158652 said:


> 2018 CHBTD here, I am not a big fan of the auto start/stop but am getting used to it. I am wondering what specifically people dislike about it so much.
> I have read 1 post with a specific concern,that was pulling out into traffic from a stop( can’t remember details) wondering what others have?


In az you pull into the intersection when turning left. I almost got hit today when my car didnt respond fast enough and restart. Using the manual mode in high gear the car doesnt up shift correctly. It hangs in gears longer expecting you to shift. I cant believe this auto stop feature isnt hard on your car. Also your ac shuts off. Here in phoenix when its 120 outside and stop and go traffic this is going to suck. Bought mine 2017 yesterday and am halfway hoping the financing falls through tomorrow.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Housleyds said:


> In az you pull into the intersection when turning left. I almost got hit today when my car didnt respond fast enough and restart. Using the manual mode in high gear the car doesnt up shift correctly. It hangs in gears longer expecting you to shift. I cant believe this auto stop feature isnt hard on your car. Also your ac shuts off. Here in phoenix when its 120 outside and stop and go traffic this is going to suck. Bought mine 2017 yesterday and am halfway hoping the financing falls through tomorrow.


You don’t need to shift through manual mode yourself. Put it in 6 and leave it. It does NOT shift any differently.

Why did you buy a car you didn’t test drive?


----------



## Housleyds (Apr 5, 2021)

Im not shifting it manually and it does shift differently.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Housleyds said:


> Im not shifting it manually and it does shift differently.


You're not understanding what he's saying. You don't shift manually, it's an automatic. When you put the gear shifter in L you can use the little + and - symbols on top of the shifter to change it to L6 which just means it will utilize all 6 gears so it's the same thing as putting it in D. 

The only difference is auto/stop is disabled in this mode so a bit of a hack but it works. No change in shifting, it's identical.


----------



## Housleyds (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes i am understanding. I know you dont shift manually. Im saying my transmission shifts differently AUTOMATICALLY than when its just in drive. It holds in gear longer before shifting automatically.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Housleyds said:


> Yes i am understanding. I know you dont shift manually. Im saying my transmission shifts differently AUTOMATICALLY than when its just in drive. It holds in gear longer before shifting automatically.


That's on your driving habits, then. It doesn't.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Housleyds said:


> Yes i am understanding. I know you dont shift manually. Im saying my transmission shifts differently AUTOMATICALLY than when its just in drive. It holds in gear longer before shifting automatically.


Hmm it's definitely not supposed to. Might be worth a trip to your dealer to make sure things are right because it should drive the same as when in D. 

Could also just be due to driving habit calibrations like jb said too. Pretty sure those will change with time depending on a variety of conditions.


----------

